# Charities that need volunteers



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Is there a list of charities that need helpers? Possibly in Limmasol, or Nicosia, Paphos is too far for me to get to. 
Thanks you


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

hi, my name is Jade Archer, and i have been looking to do some charity work in Nicosia. Did u find any places that were looking for volunteers? thanks 
x


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Good morning Jade,
I have had no replies, so it appears that no one wants volunteers here, which is a pity as I too have time to spare.
Mycroft.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning Jade,
> I have had no replies, so it appears that no one wants volunteers here, which is a pity as I too have time to spare.
> Mycroft.


I think there is a list in the yellow pages.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you tried the animal shelters? They are always looking for helpers, even if it just to take dogs for walks.

sirius dog sanctuary

Nicosia Dog Shelter

Veronica


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Is there a list of charities that need helpers? Possibly in Limmasol, or Nicosia, Paphos is too far for me to get to.
> Thanks you


Have you tried the Malcolm Cat Sanctuary near Ladies Mile Beach in Limassol? You could also try Vouni Donkey sanctuary, the Guiding or Scouting movements, any of the churches. Just ring one of them up and offer your services. 

You could also try the Pancyprian Volunteerism Coordinative Council who offer support to vulnerable groups in Cyprus. I found their details in the useful information section of the Limassol telephone directory under Volunteerism. There is also a long list of organisations that they support under the 'voluntary welfare & charity organizations' heading in the yellow pages.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> Have you tried the Malcolm Cat Sanctuary near Ladies Mile Beach in Limassol? You could also try Vouni Donkey sanctuary, the Guiding or Scouting movements, any of the churches. Just ring one of them up and offer your services.
> 
> You could also try the Pancyprian Volunteerism Coordinative Council who offer support to vulnerable groups in Cyprus. I found their details in the useful information section of the Limassol telephone directory under Volunteerism. There is also a long list of organisations that they support under the 'voluntary welfare & charity organizations' heading in the yellow pages.



Their website 
Pancyprian Volunteerism Coordinative Council


----------



## archerja (Nov 3, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> Good morning Jade,
> I have had no replies, so it appears that no one wants volunteers here, which is a pity as I too have time to spare.
> Mycroft.


hey, i'm the same. I actually had a look earliar today and found something called Cancer Patients and Friends....which is a charity looking for volunteers to spend some time with the cancer patients and generally just help out. i havent had time to speak to them yet...but he email address is

cacopat1cytanet.com.cy if u want to speak to them. 

jade x


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

The Theodokos foundation (home for disabled adults) in Limassol have a group of volunteers who help out every Wednesday morning. They are in Ekali, on your right on the way to Troodos, same exit as Ministry of Transport and Red Cross. I have friends who volunteer there and say that there is a really nice atmosphere among the volunteers and that the residents love when they come and help. If you like horses then Riding for the Disabled need volunteers at Happy Valley on Thursday mornings, google to find details of both organisations.


----------

